# Applying for F/T positions with R/I A training



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in the currect R/I A up at Plymouth Police Academy. The class (hopefully including me) will be graduating 6/16/07. My question is:

I see a lot of F/T positions that "request" or "require" applying officers to have the F/T MCJTC Academy under their belts. Should I still apply even though I will only have my R/I A qualifications? I will be certified with a handgun throughout the state and I'll have my First Responder/ CPR certifications under my belt as well. I know it probably falls under the "it wouldn't hurt to try" umbrella but I also don't want to be wasting my time, effort, and resources on something that will most likely fall short.

Thanks for any info.

AJ


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Well you can apply, but its a waste of your postage. There are a dime a dozen of guys out there with FT academies.


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

That's what I was figuring. I just wanted to confirm it. Thanks

AJ


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

In my opinion, that is bad advice. I would apply for everything and anything, regardless of what the Academy requirements are. That way, your name is consistently coming across the Chief's desk or whoever the hiring representative is. Moreover, if you submit a resume along with your application it gives the department a good idea of who you are and what your potential could be. Before I got on full-time, I used to apply for everything, at the very least it gave me good experience and I was able to tweak my resume. 

Also, don't base your decision not to do something, or not, on a mass cops forum. The members of this forum offer advice, nothing more. There are many people on this forum who are not bona fide police officer's, so take advice with a grain of salt. Do what feels right. Good luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Apply to anything and everything. It's good practice. You may get interviews, and getting comfortable in front of hiring boards is never a bad thing.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

Apply For Everything You See!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Flexibility is key. If you are up to moving around you will have a better shot at getting on a PD at least PT. Try the Cape for a summer position. Northampton puts a test out every once in a while too, Campus PD's are good as well. Good luck.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not a cop but I'll tell ya it doesn't hurt to apply. I have a kid in one of my CJ classes who just got a full time position with a town with the R/I academy. He say's there's a stipulation(the regular officers on here can probably get you the specific law allows for that..or not) that he has to be sent to the full time academy within a year. Just an example of what persistence can get you.


----------



## TC66 (Dec 27, 2006)

NytroCop said:


> "require" applying officers to have the F/T MCJTC Academy


i'm sure most departments work on a very tight operating budget. 
they may have an opening, however do not have funding available to send the candidate through the academy.

i'm also not sure how well perceived you would be; applying when you know you do not meet the minimum requirements that were posted for the position.

good luck....


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I wouldn't hurt to apply, but I also wouldn't "apply to anything and everything". Having 200 denied applications in your file that you have to report to a background investigator in the future if you try to get on a civil service town or move out of state, may either reflect poorly upon you or piss off your investigation. Find a a few jobs that you are interested in, talk to some people that work there, and see what you need to do to get in, and work towards that.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

If the requirement says MUST HAVE FT ACADEMY, why would you apply? It means that you cannot follow directions or are retarted. If the job posting says, FT academy or college education,RI academy experience then do it. I know one PD that gets these whackos in for the interview just to f*ck with them(didnt pay attention to the posting).


----------

